# new 6 month old puppy marking territory in my house-will it stop?



## cr2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

he will be "fixed" next week. He just starting spraying his territory this week. Any chance it will stop when he is fixed? He is puddle pad trained 100% otherwise.

Anything I can do to stop it?

I have a girl too who obviously didn't have this issue.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Once they start, neutering can lessen it but does not usually stop it. Treating it as a housetraining transgression is a very successful approach. 

Go back to the baby basics - supervision 100% of the time he is out or he's confined to his crate (or pen if he doesn't mark in the pen). You take him to the potty and reward him for going in the right place. Take a few weeks with the baby basics and then start offering him a little more supervised freedom and see how it goes. 

If he is out and you are supervising and he attempts, interrupt with a loud "eh" and put him up for a time out (happily ask him to kennel or pen up). The idea is no fun if you do that. 

I have done this with shelter dogs who were not neutered until being placed in new homes as adults. It works very well if you stick to the rules of supervision or confinement and rewarding the right potty behavior.


----------

